# need an android touch + querty phone



## tousif (Apr 1, 2011)

hieee guyss...
i am about to buy a new smartphone...so i need ur help.
i neeed an android device with full touchscreen and a slider querty keyboard..
so plzzz suggest me the best device in the range of rs.15000 to rs.20000.
any brand could be suggested...but it should be the best..
thnksss in advance


----------



## NainO (Apr 1, 2011)

Only option under this price range is Motorila Milestone. But it's not worth it. Askin' 15k+ for a 600 MHz proccy mobile is too much.
If you can omit QWERTY part, go for *Samsung Galaxy SL* for ~18k. Or if you really want a (worthy) QWERTY+android phone, you have to increase your budget by 5k for *HTC Desire Z*.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

Forget QWERTY. On screen keyboard is as usable as a hardware keyboard.

Pick your choice from:

1. Motorola Defy
2. SE Xperia X10
3. Samsung Galaxy SL
4. Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## vbraval (Apr 1, 2011)

you can go through Samsung Galaxy 551.
its price is about 12,500 .
Android 2.2 Froyo + Qwerty 
nice Phone .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ not worth it when it was launched neither now.

BTW, Milestone2 launching in a month's time here @ 20k. so WAIT.


----------



## NainO (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ source!!!



> Forget QWERTY. On screen keyboard is as usable as a hardware keyboard.



You cant compare hardware qwerty with on-screen qwerty keypad. Hardware qwerty is way ahead in usability!


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 1, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ source!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You cant compare hardware qwerty with on-screen qwerty keypad. Hardware qwerty is way ahead in usability!



One word: SWYPE


----------



## NainO (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ And why do you think we need SWYPE, *to increase typing speed on on-screen keyboard*
That itself says that hardware qwerty is better.
PS - My friend can type faster on his e63 than me on my optimus one (with swype)


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 1, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ And why do you think we need SWYPE, *to increase typing speed on on-screen keyboard*
> That itself says that hardware qwerty is better.
> PS - My friend can type faster on his e63 than me on my optimus one (with swype)



I agree physical keyboards are good. Even non-qwerty ones... I was really very fast on my *Samsung C100* with T9 dictionary. It had polyphonic ringtones, 1.8" 16k colours screen, a notification led with many colours... it was slim and very resilient. Dropped it many times... it was even water resistant. Used it for 4 years of my engineering college.

Really miss that phone...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Forget QWERTY. On screen keyboard is as usable as a hardware keyboard.



never ever.



NainO said:


> ^^^ source!!!



source!!!



AndroidFan said:


> One word: SWYPE



with swype you can type english words but try any shortcut or say regional language dubbed in english, swype have no answer for those.


----------



## NainO (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> With swype you can type english words but try any shortcut or say regional language dubbed in english, swype have no answer for those.



You can make swype learn those words...


----------



## tousif (Apr 2, 2011)

Are motorola phones worth buying???
I used to used have motorazr tht just sucked....so i just dont have the faith in motorola phones.....and wat abt the battery backup....


----------



## NainO (Apr 2, 2011)

Motorola Milestone 2 is a great handset. It is one of the best handset available with full qwerty keypad.
And here is what GSMArena.com says about its battery life -


> It managed to get us through three and a half days of medium use, during which we had Wi-Fi on all the time and tried out basically every feature of the phone.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ It is Android so it is as usable as any other Android phone, not like the Razr.

Milestone 2 is available on Letsbuy.com for 21k. A great phone indeed!

From GSMArena review:



> It managed to get us through three and a half days of medium use, during which we had Wi-Fi on all the time and tried out basically every feature of the phone.





> the Motorola MILESTONE 2 is a no-regrets phone. With solid build and excellent software, it will do everything you want it to and do it better than most.



Motorola MILESTONE 2 review: Landmark droid - GSMArena.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

The only main choice is Galaxy 551. 
But has a slow processor. And many other let downs.

Wait for Milestone. Completely good phone. No letdowns.
Completely worth the wait.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^
Motorola Milestone 2 - Latest models| Best Prices


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

whoa! The stats seem great but it would have been even better if it had 1 Gb Ram.

why on Earth dont the new phones have Bluetooth 3.0 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

NainO said:


> You can make swype learn those words...



takes time.



tousif said:


> Are motorola phones worth buying???



only the costly ones are worth. & also they are so late in getting updates. also new Android mobiles from motorola comes with its bootloader locked/signed. means no custom rom.



thetechfreak said:


> why on Earth dont the new phones have Bluetooth 3.0 ?



cost control.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> only the costly ones are worth. & also
> they are so late in getting updates.
> also new Android mobiles from
> motorola comes with its bootloader
> locked/signed. means no custom rom


Thats very bad.

Android should prevent OEM's from customisation so updates can be had easily and as soon updated Android is relaunched.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

Motorola has already asked its customers to buy Motorola handsets only if they are satisfied with the current software & to never expect upgrades.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Motorola has already asked its
> customers to buy Motorola handsets
> only if they are satisfied with the
> current software & to never expect
> upgrades.


 Oh damn! Thats very bad.

Its like Microsoft locking their users to Windows 98 and not allowing them to upgrade to Windows 7 no matter what.

Very very bad.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ OMG. Motorola, go to hell. well it was in hell, saved by Android & now again on its way to Hell 

ok guys, lets stop this offtopic.


----------



## tousif (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys wat u say if we compare samsung,motorola and htc brand... Which one is worth buying???
And wud milestone2 ever get an update to andro2.3 gingerbird.??

I heard motorola wud give an update at sumtime late in 2011...


----------



## tousif (Apr 2, 2011)

guys what u say comparing motorola,htc and samsung brand...which one is worth buying??

will milestone2 ever get an update to andro 2.3 gingerbird? i heard it wud give an update later in 2011


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 2, 2011)

Milestone 2 for 20k is just a great buy. My pick for u just wait


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

tousif said:


> guys what u say comparing motorola,htc and samsung brand...which one is worth buying??
> 
> will milestone2 ever get an update to andro 2.3 gingerbird? i heard it wud give an update later in 2011



If you buy a Motorola, don't expect updates as said earlier. Still the Milestone 2 is a great device at a good price. Go for it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> will milestone2 ever get an update to
> andro 2.3 gingerbird?



It should.
When most of its competitors and mainstream phones get it , then it will get it.
But, as said earlier if ynu buy a froyo phone then you cant update. Even with custom roms.


----------



## tousif (Apr 4, 2011)

Wat if i ommit querty part and only touch phone remains....wat wud u say then... Which one shud i go for..still i have 2months to wait for d phone...i will be buying a device in june only..


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 4, 2011)

tousif said:


> Wat if i ommit querty part and only touch phone remains....wat wud u say then... Which one shud i go for..still i have 2months to wait for d phone...i will be buying a device in june only..



Wait until June. Don't decide now. If HTC Wildfire S comes out around 15k in June, get it...

Cheers!


----------



## NainO (Apr 4, 2011)

@tousif
Now when you have a great phone available with touchscreen+qwerty in your budget, why omit qwerty part???
And you want to purchase in june. You know it's hard to suggest a good phone in advance. New (and possibly better) mobiles may launch till then. So it's best for you to ask for suggestions 1 or maybe 2 weeks before your purchase (not 1-2 months before)


----------



## ajooba215 (Apr 4, 2011)

Go for motorola defy....n if you seriously require a qwerty keyboard then go for se xperia x10, moto milestone..


----------



## tousif (Apr 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> @tousif
> Now when you have a great phone available with touchscreen+qwerty in your budget, why omit qwerty part???
> And you want to purchase in june. You know it's hard to suggest a good phone in advance. New (and possibly better) mobiles may launch till then. So it's best for you to ask for suggestions 1 or maybe 2 weeks before your purchase (not 1-2 months before)



Thnks for ur suggestion...
Its just tht am so eager abt the phone that i cudnt wait to ask u guys... Do u know any better phones to be launched in June??


----------



## NainO (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^ Can't say for sure 
(Hopefully/Maybe) Till then some dual cores will be available. They wont be in your budget for sure, but they may help in pushing current phones price down.
Xperia Neo may come under 20k. GSM version of Samsung Galaxy Neo maybe available. Xperia Mini Pro maybe available. You see, LOTS of "maybe". Better wait for June. Maybe -)) I can suggest you more accurately then.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ Can't say for sure
> (Hopefully/Maybe) Till then some dual cores will be available. They wont be in your budget for sure, but they may help in pushing current phones price down.



LG Optimus 2X & Optimus Black will be available from this month itself at about 27k & 25k respectively.




> Xperia Neo may come under 20k.


Should come but I don't think it would.




> GSM version of Samsung Galaxy Neo maybe available.


It is only meant for Korea. Plus the specs are disappointing. 3MP fixed-focus camera without flash, duh!



> Xperia Mini Pro maybe available.


I agree on this.


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 5, 2011)

It's xpera pro not xperia mini pro. And yeah it's very good.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> LG Optimus 2X & Optimus Black will be available from this month itself at about 27k & 25k respectively.



Optimus 2X for 27k? That is a great price... good competition with HTC Incredible S. I hope SGS II Mini is also around 27k. That would be awesome...

Cheers!


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ SGS II mini on same price with Optimus 2X ??? They are a class apart in performance man! No one will buy SGS Mini II then.
If LG Optimus 2X comes for 27K, SE Neo, Arc, HTC Incredible S, are all kicked out of competition in their current price range.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

OP, if the phones Pauldmps mentioned are available by the month end at the mentioned prices..you sjould wait. It's going to be a great buy especially the Optimus 2x.

It's lot better than current phones at that price.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

I simple cant believe at this point that Optimus Black and 2X are just 2K price diff apart. 2X has dual core tegra 2, 8mp camera, while black has almost same features as SGSL at 20K, save for the camera flash and slightly better screen.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ A guy at TE had his hands-on both the LG phones. And he said that the official confirmed about the pricing.

*www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/nokia-e7-lg-optimus-2x-optimus-187022.html


----------



## NainO (Apr 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> It is only meant for Korea. Plus the specs are disappointing. 3MP fixed-focus camera without flash, duh!



Yeah, it's only meant for Korea. But there is slight probability that Samsung would release the same handset worldwide, but with different name.
Remember I used the word *maybe*…
BTW other than 3 MP cam, its specs sheet is great.



vishurocks said:


> It's xpera pro not xperia mini pro.



Nah, it's Xperia Mini Pro. Succesor of Xperia X10 *Mini*…


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

Xperia mini pro. but it is yet to be announced. just some (deliberately) leaked shots.


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 6, 2011)

X10 mini pro's sucsesor is not yet officially confirmed and rumored specs are of a midrange phone. 
320*480,3.0 inch screen
800mhz procy
384mb ram
5mp cam
etc.
The phone u r talking about is xperia pro, which was revealed at mwc. It's going to be launched shortly

mini pro's successor is out of scene or presently even out of world. So y r u mentioning that


----------



## tousif (Apr 7, 2011)

Guys do u no the official launching date of moto milestone2...


----------



## @|\||_|:) (Apr 7, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Pro E1410 Price In India: Buy Samsung Galaxy Pro E1410: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles


----------



## tousif (Apr 24, 2011)

does anyone know whn moto milestoone 2 will be launched in india????
plzzz tell me


----------

